#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in himachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in himachal

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 9 Engineering Colleges in Himachal Pradesh*IIT MandiNational Institute of Technology, Hamirpur (NIT-H)Jawhar Lal Nehru Govt. Engineering College SundernagarIITT College of EngineeringChouksey College of Engineering (CEC)Green Hills Engineering CollegeManav Bharati UniversityJaypee University of Information TechnologyHimalayan Institute of Engineering & Technology*Details of Top 9 Engineering Colleges in Himachal Pradesh:*

*1.)* *IIT Mandi
*
*Year of Establishment:* 2009.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Computer Science and Engineering,Electrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*Students*
 *   Fees* 

 Boys first year
     Rs 16470

 Girls first year
     Rs 17350

 Boys second year
     Rs 17240

 Girls second year
     Rs 18450




*Placement:* *The Placement Cell :* Established by the first batch of IIT MANDI 2009-10, aims at laying a strong foundation for all the future batches.This cell consists of 17 members all working hard for this common cause. The mentoring institute IIT ROORKEE has played a major role in the layout of our functioning and in helping us realize our goals and objectives. With proper dedication and methods we are sure to emulate the standards of the on campus recruitments of our mentoring institute.
The current objective of our cell includes collecting information about various companies and training individuals to form a strong personality. Mock Group Discussions and Interviews are a few of the various activities envisioned to achieve the above mentioned goals.
Our plans for the years to come include helping students to get engaged in internships, the establishment of a placement cell in IIT MANDI and inviting companies for on campus placement

*Address:* Mandi  175 001, Himachal Pradesh, INDIA.





  Similar Threads: IIIT Una, Himachal Pradesh btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Una, Himachal Pradesh btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Top engineering colleges in uttar pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in uttar pradesh Top engineering colleges in madhya pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in madhya pradesh Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) National Institute of Technology, Hamirpur (NIT-H)
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1986.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
ArchitectureBio-engineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringIndustrial EngineeringTextile Engineering*Fee Structure:*
(i) Rs. 33000-00
(ii) Rs. 14900-00
*Total: Rs. 47900/-*
(1st semester)
Hostel Charges and Mess Advance details
S. No. Type of fee Amount
1. Mess advance 10000/- per semester
2. Mess security 2500/- One time: refundable
3. Hostel establishment fund 1600/- annually
4. Common room fund 500/- annually
5. Ambulance fund 300/- annually
*Total 14900/-*
S. No. Type of fee Amount
Category: A (Per Semester)
1. Tuitions Fee 17500/-
2. Examination Fee 500/-
3. Student Welfare Fund 250/-
4. Sports Fee 250/-
5. Cultural Activity Fund 150/-
6. Common facility fund 200/-
7. Internet charges 1500/-
8. Training and Placement 150/-
9. Medical Fee 150/-
10. Institute Development fee 4000/-
11. Seat Rent 1200/-
*(A) TOTAL 25850/-*
Category: B (Annually)
12. Technical Festival Fee 100/-
13. Library Registration and service Fee 100/-
14. Book replacement Fund 500/-
15. Magazine Subscription Fee 100/-
16. Seminar/conference fund 500/-
*(B) TOTAL 1300/-*
Category: C (One Time)
17. Admission Fee 500/-
18. Institute Security (Refundable) 1000/-
19. Library Security (Refundable) 2000/-
20. Hostel Caution Money (Refundable) 1000/-
21. Identity card 50/-
22. Provisional Certificate Fee 100/-
23. Alumnini Fund 500/-
24. Engg. Society Membership Fund 200/-
25. Convocation Fee 500/-
*(C ) TOTAL 5850/-*
*TOTAL:- (A+B+C) 33000/-*
For all semesters, total payments are as under:
Semester Academic Fees Hostel Charges and
Mess Advance
Total in each semester
1st 33000/- + 14900/- = 47900/-
2nd 25850/- + 10000/- = 35850/-
3rd 27150/- + 12400/- = 39550/-
4th 25850/- + 10000/- = 35850/-
5th 27150/- + 12400/- = 39550/-
6th 25850/- + 10000/- = 35850/-
7th 27150/- + 12400/- = 39550/-
8th 25850/- + 10000/- = 35850/-
9th 27150/- (For Arch. only) 12400/- (For Arch. only) 39550/- (For Arch. only)
10th 25850/- (For Arch. only) 10000/- (For Arch. only) 35850/- (For Arch. only)
*Total fee in B. Tech.: 2, 17, 850/-*
Total fee in B. Arch.: 2, 70, 550/-
Total payment in hostel
*B. Tech.: 92, 100/-*
B. Arch.: 1, 14, 500/-
*Total expenses in B. Tech. including hostel (Approx.): 3, 09, 950/-*
Total expenses in B. Arch. including hostel (Approx.): 3, 85, 050/-
*Total refundable amount:*
1. Institute Security 1000/-
2. Library Security 2 000/-
3. Hostel Caution Money 1 000/-
4. Mess security 2500/-
*Total 6500/-*

*Placement:*
*NIT Hamirpur 2011 Placement Stats.             Total No. of organizations visited = 50)
**Discipline*
*Total students
*
*EligibleStudents*
*Total No. of students placed through Placement Cell*
*Percentage of placement
(%)*

Elect.& Comm. Engg
59
57
54 + 96*
94.73

Comp.Sc. & Engg.
62
60
58 + 101*
96.66

Electrical Engg.
59
53
49 + 31*
92.45

Mechanical Engg.
56
54
53 + 38*
98.14

Civil Engg.
41
34
28 + 28*
82.35

Total:
277
257
242 294*
94.16




*Address:* National Institute of Technology, Hamirpur (HP) INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Jawhar Lal Nehru Govt. Engineering College Sundernagar
**
**Year of Establishment:* 2006.

*Affiliation:* Himachal Pradesh Technical University.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringTextile Engineering*Fee Structure:**A. Fee to be charged  only  one time at the time of Admission*

i.
Admission fee
Rs. 250.00

ii
identity Card fee
Rs. 50.00

iii
Institutional Security
Rs. 2000.00

iv
Hostel Security
Rs. 2000.00

v
Library Security
Rs. 2000.00

vi
Computer fee
Rs. 1000.00

*Total*
*Rs. 7300.00*

*B. Fee to be charged  Annually*

i.
Tuition fee (for Engg. Courses to be Charged in two installments at the beginning of each Semester)
Rs. 30000.00

ii.
Annual  festival/cultural
Rs. 400.00

iii.
Magazine  fee
Rs. 200.00

iv.
Short study Tour
Rs. 500.00

*Total*
*Rs. 31100.00*

*C. Fee to be charged  Semester  Wise*


i.
Hostel Rent (only for hostlers)
Rs. 500.00

ii
Electricity  & Water charges (only for hostlers)
On actual basis

iii
Library fee
Rs. 200.00

iv
Medical fee
Rs. 300.00

v
Student Welfare
Rs. 300.00

vi
Utensil fund (only for hostlers)
Rs. 100.00

vii
N.C.C. fund
Rs. 150.00

viii
N.S.S. fund
Rs. 100.00

ix
Internal Examination fee
Rs. 300.00

x
Building Fund
Rs. 1500.00

*Total*
Rs. 3450.00

*Grand Total (A+B+C)*
*Rs. 41850.00*



*Placement:* 
 I feel privileged in Welcoming you to the Training and placement cell of Jawahar Lal Nehru Govt. Engineering College Sundernagar.
The Training and Placement cell was established in 2009 in this college. The Placement Officer who is assisted by faculty conveners and student representatives from all the departments heads this unit. The Principal of the institution and all other faculty members extend their wholehearted support to the functioning of the cell.
We at JNGEC believe in combining Ability, Motivation and Attitude together to spell success. To carve unique niche in today's growing technical world, engineers require exemplary technical expertise combined with effective inter personal skills. Today's dynamic corporate sector recruits who have both these skills in equal measure.  During last few years, recruiters has recognized this college for its abundant talent pool and growing infrastructural facilities. JNGEC's placement Cell aims to match the requirements of recruiters and the aspirations of students. The mission of the Institute is to create a sustained learning environment of acquiring technical knowledge and translating theoretical knowledge into practical applications.
The college is coming up as an excellent t education center with state of the art t Laboratories, Computer Centre, Library and Workshops. The College is continuously striving hard to achieve excellence in imparting good technical education with the help of its highly qualified and dedicated faculty. JNGEC, Sundernagar presently offers a large talent pool to recruit from branches of Mecachanical and Textile Engineering. I earnestly hope and look forward to a kind and enduring relationship between your esteem organization and JNGEC, Sundernagar in near future.

*Address:* Sundernagar, Himachal Pradesh-175018.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) IITT College of Engineering
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1997.

*Affiliation:* Himachal Pradesh University.

*Courses:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectronic & Instrumentation EngineeringInformation TechnologyChemical EngineeringBio-Tech Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*FEE STRUCTURE FOR B-TECH (2012-2013)**S.No*
*Particulars*
*Annual*
*General*

*A.*
*NON RECURRING CHARGES*

*1st Semester*
*2nd Semester*

*1.*
*Registration and Admission Fee*
*1000.00*
*1000.00*
*----*

*2.*
*College / Library Securities (Refundable)*
*4000.00*
*4000.00*
*----*

*3.*
*Counselling Fee*
*3000.00*
*3000.00*
*----*

*4.*
*University Registration Fee (1 time only)*
*1500.00*
*1500.00*
*----*

*B.*
*ANNUAL RECURRING FEES*




*1.*
*Development Fund*
*5500.00*
*2750.00*
*2750.00*

*2.*
*Computer / Internet Resources Fee*
*2000.00*
*2000.00*
*----*

*3.*
*H.P.* *Technical University* *Exam Fee (for Two Semester)*
*1000.00*
*1000.00*
*----*

*4.*
*Tuition Fee*
*42000.00*
*21000.00*
*21000.00*

*5.*
*Local Bus Charges*
*4000.00*
*2000.00*
*2000.00*

*6.*
*University Engineering & Technology Infrastructure Development Fund*
*5000.00*
*2500.00*
*2500.00*


*Total*
*69,000.00*
*40,750.00*
*28,250.00*



*C.                                      HOSTEL RENT AND MESS CHARGES*

*S No*
*Particulars*
*1st Semester*
*2nd Semester*

*1.*
*Mess Charges*
*15,000.00*
*15,000.00*

*2.*
*Hostel Rent including Electricity & Water Charges*
*8,000.00*
*----*

*3.*
*Hostel & Mess Securities (Refundable)*
*2,000.00*
*NIL*

*4.*
*Hostel Magazine, Newspapers, Indoor Games*
*400.00*
*----*

*5.*
*Maintenance Charges of Mess, Utensils and Furniture etc.*
*400.00*
*----*

*6.*
*Wi - Fi Charges*
*1,000.00*
*1,500.00*

*7.*
*Stand-by Gen Set*
*2,000.00*
*2,500.00*

*8.*
*Outdoor Sports*
*1,000.00*
*1,000.00*


*Total*
*30,800.00*
*20,000.00*



*NOTE: THE ABOVE FEE WILL BE REALIZED EQUALLY IN EACH SEMESTER**D.*
*THE FOLLOWING COMPULSORY OPTIONS DEPENDING ON THE BRANCH IN WHICH ADMISSION IS SOUGHT WOULD BE RECOVERABLE ON ACCOUNT OF ADDITIONAL VARIOUS FACILITIES PROVIDED BY THE COLLEGE*

*1.*
*CISCO Training*
*10,000.00*
*-----*

*2.*
*Career Counselling & Development*
*4,000.00*
*-----*

*3.*
*Preparation/Training & Personality IELTS etc*
*12,500.00*
*-----*


*Total*
*-----*
*-----*



*TRANSPORT CHARGES**S No*
*Particulars*
*Rs.*


*i)*
*Chandigarh* *to Kala Amb & Back*
*Rs. 13,200.00 (Per Sem)*
*Optional*

*ii)*
*Kala Amb to Nahan & Back*
*Rs. 6000.00 (Per Sem)*
*----*

*iii)*
*Local Bus Service Facility*
*(Kala Amb College to Kala Amb Barrier & Back)*
*Rs. 4,000.00*
*----*



*Placement:*
NAME
ORGANISATION

JASPREET SINGH SANDHU
NIKSUN, UK

SUGANDHA KAUSHAL
INFOSYS

SAMEER JHA
INFOSYS

JYOTI KUMAR GIRI
INFOSYS

VIKAS KUMAR
LARSEN & TOUBRO

RAMESH KAUSHAL
SIERRA ATLANTIC SOFTWARE SERVICE LTD.

PRIYANKA SHARMA
INFOSYS TECHNOLOGIES LTD.

SOURABH WADHAWAN
INFOSYS TECHNOLOGIES LTD.

SHILPA KAUSHIK
XANSA

NITIN SHARMA
RELIANCE INFOCOMM

PUNEET ANGRA
RELIANCE INFOCOM

VARUN
SAPIENT INFOTECH

DURGESH KUMAR
HCL TECHNOLOGY

PRANAV KAUSHAL
DELL

GURJINDER SINGH
IBM

SARTAJ
CQU AUSTRALIA

MANEESHA SHARMA
RANBAXY

LOKESH AGGARWAL
SIEMENS, MUMBAI

KAPIL SHARMA
ERICSSON INDIA PVT LTD

LALIT KUMAR
CDOT

ALOK KUMAR MISHRA
WIPRO

SARAVPREET SINGH
WIPRO

ASHWANI JASWAL
STPI

RACHIN GUPTA
ADOBE SYSTEMS

ANAND JAIN
LUCENT TECHNOLOGIES LTD.

VISHAL GUPTA
IBS, HYDERABAD

RAMNEESH
PARRUS EMBEDDED SOLUTIONS PVT LTD

SARAVPREET SINGH
EXINEX INFOTECH PVT. LTD.

DEEPAK JAIN
SCIT

ATUL JOLLY
INFOTECH ENTERPRISES LTD.

NAVNEET GUPTA
MIT

RACHIN GUPTA
TCS

SACHIN GUPTA
TCS

RICHA AGARWAL
EMC

TUSHAR
EURUS NETWORK SERVICES

MD. AMANULLAH
U.N.V.COIIEGE

MOHIT ARORA
SAPIENT INDIA

PUNEET SHARMA
VCUSTOMER SERVICES INDIA LTD

VIKAS PATIAYA
INFOSYS

VIJAY KUMAR
NIIT

VIKRAM SAROCHAYA
POWERGRID CORP. OF INDIA LTD.

NITIN JULKA
THAPAR INSTITUTE OF ENGG. & TECH., PATIALA

ANKIT KUMAR SAXENA
PPJ SARASWATI VIHAR NAINITAL

AMRINDER SINGH
ENERGY INFRASTRUCTURE (INDIA) LIMITED

NISHANT
LGEIL,GREATER NOIDA

HIMANSHU LALWANI
R.B.COMMTEC

ANUJ KAPOOR
H.A.P.S. HAMIRPUR

VIJAY KUMAR
H.A.P.S. HAMIRPUR

ASHISH KUMAR
VIRSA SYSTEMS

SATINDER
PREMIER NETWORK SUPPORT

KUMAR YASU
B.I.T. MESRA

HARINDER KUMAR
NIC SHIMLA

VARUNI
FIITJEE LTD

SANDEEP THAKUR (CHUCHU)
CROMPTON GREAVES LTD

KRITI CHOPRA
NIIT LTD.

UPMA SHARDA
INSILICA SEMICONDUCTORS INDIA PVT. LIMITED

GURLEEN KAUR DHALIWAL
LECTURER,BGIET,SANGRUR

VINAY
CYBER CAFE

VIJAY GUPTA
NIIT

NEHA KANWAR
LECTURER,LRDAV COLLEGE LUDHIANA

JASPREET SINGH SANDHU
VCOSTUMER SERVICES INDIA PRIVATE LTD.

RAVINDER KUMAR PATHANIA
NOMEA LLC

ASHISH SHARMA
TATA CMC LTD.

MALKIAT SINGH BHULLAR
EBIZ.COM

VINEET DEWAN
ICICI BANK, GURGAON

VIVEK BALOKHRA
HTMT-MAINFRAMES, BANGALORE

ANGEL GUPTA
AIRTEI BHARTI

SANDEEP SINGH
AITERL BHARTI

ANGEL GUPTA
AIRTEL

ALOKDEEP SHARMA
H.F.C.L

KRISHAV
HATHWAY CABLE AND DATACOM PVT. LTD.

PARDEEP SINGH DADWAL
INDUSLOGIC

TIKKA BHUPINDER PAL SINGH
GE CAPITAL INTERNATIONAL SERVICES (GECIS)

HARVERINDER JIT SINGH DHILLON
SAFENET INC.

HARSH KHURANA
EBUSINESSWARE INC (GURGAON) (AS SOFTWARE ENGG.)

TIKKA BHUPINDER PAL SINGH
NETWORK CONNECTIVITY ENGINEER -GEHEALTHCARE EUROPE

BHUVAN PLAHA
VIRAGE LOGIC

MANISH
RELIANCE

KISHAN RAJ
PREPARATION

AMANDEEP
MONASH UNIVERSITY

VIKRANT NIRVIKAR
INFOSYS TECHNOLOGIES LTD, MOHALI (PUNJAB)

NEERAJ SHARMA
PAULS MILK

VIKRAMJIT SINGH MULTANI
CHANDLER MACLEOD GROUP PVT. LTD.

MEERA BHANDARI
USF

AJAY RANDHAWA
RANDHAWA INC.

SUNIL KUMAR
L..S.COLLEGE.MUZ.

ANUPAMA BAJWA
CQU

MANISH RANA
RTL

SUBASH SHARMA
HFCL INFOTEC

SAURABH AGNIHOTRI
TATA

PANKAJ CHOPRA
CDAC

TAPAN SOOD
TEA GARDENS

KUNAL HANDA
GE CONSUMER AND INDUSTRIAL

JASKARAN SINGH BAHIA
UNIVERSITY OF WALES,UK

VIVEK BALOKHRA
IBM INDIA PVT. LTD.

MANDEEP KAHLON
CEO,. KAHLON INTERNATIONAL

SACHINDEEP SINGH MANN
UNIVERSITY OF TECHNOLOGY SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA

ARJUN VERMA
UNIVERSITY OF TECHNOLOGY SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA

RAJBIR SINGH KAHLON
UNIVERSITY OF CENTRAL QUEENSLAND, SYDNEY,AUSTRALIA

ARMINDERPAL SINGH THIND
HEWITT

KRISHAN KUMAR
FIDELITY INVESTMENTS

AMAN VIR SINGH SHERGILL
UNIVERSITY OF SOUTH AUSTRALIA

GURVINDER SINGH BAJWA
ASSISTANT PROFFESOR, PUNJAB ENGINEERING COLLGE.

HARDEEP SAINI
NETWORK ENGINEER,AIRTEL BHARTI, NEW DELHI

MANU SAINI
DOTHILL NETWORKS, CHICAGO, U.S.A

AMIT AGGARWAL
CENTRAL QUEENSLAND UNIVERSITY, MELBOURNE

RAGHAV KAPIL
MIT

SATISH KUMAR
RECORDERS & MEDICARE SYSTEMS (P) LTD. CHANDIGARH

RAJESH SHARMA
WORKING IN COPERION IDEAL PVT. LIMITED , NOIDA

GAGANDEEP SINGH
THAPAR POLYTECHNIC ,PATIALA,PUNJAB

RAJEEV THAKUR
ILLINOIS INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY

MANISH PURI
A1-TECHNOLOGY INC/FREELANCER

PUNEET
NATIONAL INSTITUTE FOR SMART GOVERNMENT, HYDERABAD

VIVEK MAHAJAN
HCL TECHNOLOGIES

SUHAS KUMAR
EVALUESERVE PVT LTD

ANKUR MAHAJAN
IIIT

CHETAN SHARMA
THAPAR INSTITUTE OF ENGG & TECH

TARUN MANGLA
PLANET OPTICAL DISC LTD

ANISH RANA
GODREJ & BOYCE

SUMIT RUSTAGI
(PGDM) KIRLOSKAR INST. OF ADVANCED MGMT. STUDIES

AKASH
FANS UK LTD

PARDEEP DADWAL
STMICROELECTRONICS

GAGANDEEP SINGH
T.I.E.T. PATIALA.

NAVJIT SINGH MIGLANI
WAY FORWARD

AMAN SHARMA
GE CAPITAL

SHUCHI BANSAL
GE CAPITAL

ALOK PATHAK
TCS ,MUMBAI

DHIRENDRA MEHRA
INDIAN NAVY

SARTAJ SINGH BOPARAI
CENTRAL QUEENSLAND UNIVERSITY

MUKESH PATHANIA
SYSTEM ANALYST IN SMARTMINDS LTD.

ROHIT DHINGRA
EGAIN COMMUNICATIONS PVT.LTD

LOKESH AGGARWAL
DAIMLERCHRYSLER RESEARCH & TECHNOLOGY (I) PVT. LTD

AMAN JASRA
WEST-TECH FINISHINGS INC.

MEGHA
AMITY

ANKUR BANSAL
LECTURER,CHANDIGARH ENGG. COLLEGE,MOHALI

GAURAV KALIA
ENGINEER-----VIDEOCON (COLOUR PICTURE TUBE PLANT)

ISIS PRABHAKAR
TATA ELXSI LTD

TRILOK SHARMA
HAL

CHETAN SHARMA
COGNIZANT

JAPREET SINGH SANDHU
NIKSUN INDIA PVT LTD

AMIT BHANOT
GREENFIELDONLINE

ASHISH
SIIB

NEERAJ SHARMA
ADMIN ASSISTANT, CENTRAL QUEESLAND UNIVERSITY,

GURPREET SINGH
ERICSSON

MEENU BAZAZ
PCTE, LUDHIANA

RAJEEV NEB
BHARTI(AIRTEL)

CHIRAG KUKREJA
BIRLA SOFT INDIA LIMITED

PRATESH DHIMAN
BSES

DINESH JOSHI
ARC

PUNEET KALIA
NATIONAL INSTITUTE FOR SMART GOVERNMENT

DEVESH SHARMA
ICFAI B-SCHOOL

SIMRANJEET NAYYAR
LONDON METROPOLITAN UNIVERSITY

SOURABH WADHAWAN
INFOSYS TECHNOLOGIES LTD.

JAIPRAKASH CHAUHAN
BHARAT ELECTRONICS LIMITED

EHTESHAM SIDDIQUE
RAMCO SYSTEMS LIMITED

BHUVAN PLAHA
VIRAGE LOGIC INTERNATIONAL

RITESH MEHRA
L.L.R.M.POLYTECHNIC AJITWAL

PAM
J.PERCY PAGE HIGH SCHOOL

KAMAL HANS
ALCATEL

BALRAJ
ICTM,PUNE

ROHIT DHINGRA
EXTENPRISE INC.

VIVEK SHARMA
MANUGRAPH INDIA LIMITED .

DIVYA PARASHAR
KENDRIYA VIDYALAYA B.H.E.L

AVANEESH KUMAR SHARMA
KENDRIYA VIDYALAYA BHEL HARDWAR

HARSIMRAN SINGH DHALIWAL
B.G.I.E.T. , SANGRUR

GURLEEN KAUR
B.G.I.E.T. , SANGRUR

SWAPANDEEP SINGH
GOVT. POLYTECHNIC,LEHRAGAGA

PUNEET KUMAR SHARMA
MEHR CHAND POLYTECHNIC







*Address:* KALA AMB CAMPUS, TRILOKPUR ROAD, KALA AMB, DISTT. SIRMOUR, HIMACHAL PRADESH.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Chouksey College of Engineering (CEC)
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1993.

*Affiliation:* Chhattisgarh Swami Vivekanand Technical University (CSVTU), Bhilai.

*Courses:*
Electronics and Telecommunications EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringInformation TechnologyCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA

*Placement:*
*Companies Visited Till Date*
 Inter Biz Consulting (USA)
 Sky Voice Telecommunication & Software Solution, Noida
 Siscon Technologist Pvt. Ltd., Kharagpur
 Persistent Systems Pvt. Ltd. Nagpur
 Aviva Life Insurance Co. India Ltd.
 Godawari Power & Ispat Ltd., Raipur
 Airtel
 Chhattisgarh Laghu Udyog
 Satyam Computers Ltd, Hyderabad
 Wipro, Pune
 Nutan Ispat & Power Ltd., Raipur
 Matrix IT Solution, Hyderabad
 Prakash Industries ,Champa
 B.E.C. Fertilizer
 Nouveau Medicament (P), Ltd., Chennai
 Ethix Pharma, Hyderabad
 5-M Techeads 
 Ind-Synergy Pvt. Ltd., Nagpur
 Raipur Alloys & Steel Ltd., Raipur
 Orbit IT Consulting, Hyderabad
 Wipro BPO, Kolkata
 Simplex Foundry & Works, Bhilai
 IT Consultancy Services, Kolkata
 Cipla Pharmaceuticals Ltd., Bombay
 Evalution Kare, Nagpur
 Sun Electronics & I.T. Pvt. Ltd.-Kolkata
 Associated Elect. & Elex. Corp., Kolkata
 Bharti Airtel Telemedia Services, Raipur
 Bharti Airtel Service Provider, Bilaspur
 Indian Navy, Western Command.
 Indian Army, Central Command.
*
Address:* Lal Khadan, Masturi Road, NH-49, Bilaspur  495004.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Green Hills Engineering College
**
**Year of Establishment:* 2003.

*Affiliation:* H.P Technical University.

*Courses:*
Computer Science And EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*Non-recurring fee payable on enrollment*
*Amount (in Rs.)*

Admission Fee
1,000/-

Security  College & Library (refundable)
4,000/-

Building Fund
500/-

Amalgamated Fund
1,000/-



*Annual recurring fee payable on first enrollment and every succeeding academic year  semester wise*
*Fee payable at the beginning of each semester*
*Odd Semester*
*Even Semester*

Tuition Fee
24,000/-
24,000/-

Development Fund
5,500/-


Examination Fee
1,000/-
1,000/-

Computer & Internet Fee
1,000/-
1,000/-



*a)* All Fee & Charges are Payable at the beginning of each Semester.
*b)* All Fees, Charges & Deposits are as per HP Government Gazette Notification
*Hostel & Mess charges payable for the academic year(for hostel students only)*
*Amount (in Rs.)*

Girls Hostel
38,800/-

Boys Hostel
38,800/-



*Placement:* 
The placement register of the training & placement cell has been showing a steady and remarkable improvement over the last few years. As a result of placement activities throughout the year, Green Hills Engineering College has been able to place many of students in reputed companies over the last academic session.Green Hills Engineering College, believe in meeting all the challenges with dedication, determination, and improved standards with economic situations. It is Green Hills Engineering College constant effort to see that students are well placed, since it is Green Hills Engineering College parameter by which GHEC judge GHEC achievements.

*Address:* Nahan Road, Gandhigram, Kumarhatti, P.O. Baholi, District Solan  173229, Himachal Pradesh, India.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Manav Bharati University
**
**Year of Establishment:* 2009.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA

*Placement:* NA

*Address:* Village - Laddo,  P.O.- Sultanpur (Kumhar Hatti),  Tehsil & Distt. Solan -173229, Himachal Pardesh.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Jaypee University of Information Technology
**
**Year of Establishment:* 2002.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:*
Electronics And CommunicationComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA

*Placement:*
1
ACCENTURE

29
ITNL ENSO RAIL SYSTEMS LTD. ( An IL&FS Group Co.)

2
AIRCOM INTERNATIONAL

30
JAYPEE GROUP

3
AMBUJA CEMENT

31
JUBILIANT ORGANOSYS

4
APEX ENCON PVT. LTD

32
KHD HUMBOLDT WEDAG INDIA PVT. LTD.

5
APOTHOCARIES

33
KMC CONSTRUCTIONS LTD.

6
B L KASHYAP & SONS LTD.

34
L&T - ECC

7
B&S ENGG. CONSULTANTS

35
LANDISGYR LTD.

8
BIOXCEL

36
MARUTI SUZUKI INDIA LTD.

9
BIRLASOFT

37
MONSOON MULTIMEDIA INDIA LTD.

10
BRIDGECON INFRA

38
MOVICOTECH

11
CAPITAL IQ

39
MTREE SOFTWARE PVT. LTD.

12
CONSULTING ENGINEERING SERVICES

40
NIIT TECHNOLOGIES

13
CSC

41
QUINTILES

14
CTCI INDIA

42
R SYSTEMS

15
DREAMWORKS

43
RFCL

16
ERA GROUP

44
RNCOS E-SERVICES PVT. LTD.

17
ERICSSON INDIA

45
SAMSUNG ENG LAB - R&D

18
ERNST & YOUNG

46
SIEMENS

19
EVALUE SERVE

47
SIMPLEX INFRA

20
GEMALTO

48
SNAP DEAL

21
GEO STEEL LLC

49
SOMA ENTERPRISES

22
GRAIL RESEARCH

50
STELLARIX CONSULTANCY SERVICES PVT. LTD.

23
GRAPE CITY

51
SUZUKI MOTOR CYCLE INDIA

24
GUJRAT MULTI GAS BASE CHEMICAL LTD.

52
TATA CONSULTANCY SERVICES

25
HCL TECH

53
TECH MAHINDRA

26
INFOGAIN

54
WIPRO - VLSI

27
INFOPRO INDIA PVT. LTD.

55
WIPRO TECH

28
INFOSYS TECH LTD.



*Address:* Waknaghat, P.O. Waknaghat, Teh Kandaghat, Distt. Solan , PIN-173 234, (H.P.), India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Himalayan Institute of Engineering & Technology
**
**Year of Establishment:* 2002.

*Affiliation:* H.P University.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA

*Placement:*
HGPI has been a consistent topper for several years in the list of campus placement records among private institutions in India. It is a matter of great proud that its graduates are highly rated by employers from industry and commerce in the private and public sectors. Offering information, advice, guidance and support for job-seeking students is considered a primary responsibility at the campus.
Students Participation in Training & Placement Activities.
Enthusiastic team of students have been formed which actively arranges as under :
Mock Tests (Technical & Analytical)Mock InterviewsGroup DiscussionsExtempore TalksEducational ToursIndustrial VisitsIndustrial Training*Address:* Near Suketi Fossil Park Road, Kala-Amb, Distt. Sirmour. 173030, Himachal Pradesh.

----------

